
Show HN: Help DREAMers find jobs and new countries - estsauver
https://dreamon.io/
======
estsauver
Since the announcement that the DACA was going to be repealed I was feeling
quite depressed about the way our country was treating so many people. I'm
incredibly hopeful that the courts will protect the DREAMers, but leaving the
fates of so many people who really are a part of the fabric of America is too
reckless for me.

To Dreamers, I hope I and the community can help, and I'm really sorry.

To other hiring managers, companies, and recruiters outside the USA, and
especially to other American expats like me looking in, please take just a
moment to consider these people even if you wouldn't normally make an offer
for relocation.

To other HN folks, please let people in your life who might need this know,
and I'd appreciate any comments or improvements you could suggest. The source
code is here
[https://github.com/estsauver/Dreamon](https://github.com/estsauver/Dreamon)
and I'll be attaching an open source license shortly.

